# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Random shots

## Mike

Here are some of the frogs I work with, some old shots and some recent.

Oophaga pumilio 'solarte'

transporting tadpole


froglet


mother and froglet emerging from bromeliad

----------


## Mike

Ranitomeya summersi

when I first got them


tadpole about to pop front legs

----------


## Mike

Phyllobates terribilis 'mint'

----------


## Mike

Mantella laevigata

----------


## Mike

Ranitomeya variabilis 'highland'



Ok, I think that's it for now  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Holy ****! Those frogs are gorgeous! They make the frogs in my collection look ugly.

----------


## John Clare

Kurt has it right.  Mike, those are fantastic.  Your photography is very good too.  I'm intrigued.  What species do you breed/have you bred?

----------


## Ebony

Mike...All I can say is *WOW*...Beautiful frogs & Photo's.

----------


## Tom

That is amazing! I am so jealous!

----------


## Mike

> What species do you breed/have you bred?


Well, I usually breed my animals in cycles so I gave some species a break for now (by lowering humidity in some cases), but am currently breeding R. imitator, R. summersi, E. tricolor, O. pumilio, and R. variabilis.

Thanks for the comments, I'd like to get a DSLR one of these days, still using a cheap point and shoot camera (but the macro feature gets the job done).

----------


## Tom

DLSR? Sorry not very good with electronics. I want to learn to take better photos of my pets.

----------


## Mike

Digital Single Lens Reflex, a type of camera, sorry for the abbreviations.

----------


## Tom

No it is not a problem.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I am speechless.

I wish I had the time and patients to give to such amazing specimens. (My caudates keep me pretty busy :Wink: )

These are magnificent specimens in magnificent enclosures. I look forward to future posts of your breeding projects!

----------


## vince

god i love them all , expecially the first one , what is that plant , if you dont mind me asking

----------


## Kurt

In the first photo, oak leaf ficus.

----------


## Jace

Wow!  No other words can describe those photos accurately.  Thank you so much for sharing.

----------


## Eel Noob

Beautiful pictures and frogs.


It's amazing how they carry their tadpoles around like that :EEK!: .

----------

